

MBTA to roll out free wifi on all commuter rail lines (Boston) - brlewis
http://www.mbta.com/riding_the_t/wifi/

======
cbryan
This is awesome. I really enjoyed having Wifi on my rides into Boston from
Worcester. Hopefully it gets a little more reliable; I had trouble with it a
few times.

------
brlewis
In the pilot program ssh worked too. :-)

